# Battlefield 3-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem ersten Patch?



## TheKhoaNguyen (22. November 2011)

Der erste Patch für Battlefield 3 ist da. Wie zufrieden sind die Spieler mit dem Update? Nehmt an unserer Umfrage teil!


----------



## shirib (22. November 2011)

TheKhoaNguyen schrieb:


> Der erste Patch für Battlefield 3 ist da. Wie zufrieden sind die Spieler mit dem Update? Nehmt an unserer Umfrage teil!


 Mir fehlt hier die Option "Keine Ahnung", da mir noch keine großartigen Veränderungen, außer einigen kosmetischen Korrekturen, aufgefallen sind.  Na ja, vielleicht kommt die Erleuchtung noch im Laufe des Tages.


----------



## MrPurple (22. November 2011)

ich bekomme mit dem update nen black screen welchen ich vorher nicht hatte...ich join einem server die musik kommt aber der blidschirm ist schwarz...echt klasse...das problem hatte ich vor dem patch noch nie...hab den neusten nvidia treiber drauf mitner GTX 570...hoffe dice oder nvidia fixen das noch im laufe des tages...


----------



## pfc2k8 (22. November 2011)

MrPurple schrieb:


> ich bekomme mit dem update nen black screen welchen ich vorher nicht hatte...ich join einem server die musik kommt aber der blidschirm ist schwarz...echt klasse...das problem hatte ich vor dem patch noch nie...hab den neusten nvidia treiber drauf mitner GTX 570...hoffe dice oder nvidia fixen das noch im laufe des tages...


 
Hast wohl ne Russen-Version 
Selbst Schuld!


----------



## shirib (22. November 2011)

pfc2k8 schrieb:


> Hast wohl ne Russen-Version
> Selbst Schuld!


 Das ist ein merkwürdiger Vorwurf. Wie wäre es wenn du weiter im  Sandkasten spielst, bist du groß genug bist bei den richtigen Jungs  mitzumachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MrPurple schrieb:


> ich bekomme mit dem update nen black screen welchen ich vorher nicht hatte...ich join einem server die musik kommt aber der blidschirm ist schwarz...echt klasse...das problem hatte ich vor dem patch noch nie...hab den neusten nvidia treiber drauf mitner GTX 570...hoffe dice oder nvidia fixen das noch im laufe des tages...


 Diesen Fehler hatte ich bereits vor dem Patch und zwar ziemlich oft. Ich bin gespannt ob sich das bei mir mit dem Patch geändert hat.


----------



## MrPurple (22. November 2011)

ja ich hab die russian extendet edition! was hat das damit zu tun? ich schreib grad den live chat von origin an..ma schaun was die fürne lösung parat haben...


----------



## pfc2k8 (22. November 2011)

Äh shirib, falls du dich mal durch die Foren gelesen hättest, hättest du mitbekommen, dass alle Leute mit einer Russischen Version vom Spiel dieses Problem haben!
Also nix mit Sandkasten. Beziehungsweise wie wäre es mit konstruktiven Beiträgen statt geistigen Nonsense zu schreiben? Da frag ich mich ja glatt ob du nicht lieber im Sandkasten weiterspielen solltest..

Das Problem mit dem Blackscreen hatte ich genau 1x als ich Battlefield per Sandboxie gespielt hatte, seitdem nie wieder.


@MrPurple: schau dir das hier mal an: http://gamekeys.biz/forum/showthread.php?627-Battlefield-3-Russian-to-German-Patch (hauptsächlich den Battlefield3_Nov22_Patch)
Musst das erst patchen, dann klappts wieder.


----------



## lekixiii (22. November 2011)

Und Battlefield 3 funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

Genau genommen taucht diese Meldung jetzt noch öfter auf als sonst. "Normal" war, dass das Spiel beim ersten Starten immer abgeschmiert ist. Mittlerweile ist es jedes zweite oder dritte Match. Fix pls! Vom FlashLight-Nerv seh ich auch nicht so viel. Auch an der mobilen AA-Gun müsste mal etwas gedreht werden. Das mit der Spawn Balance im CQ soll ja jetzt angeblich behoben sein, seh ich leider noch nicht allzu viel von. 

Ansonsten sind aber 'n paar tolle Balancing Fixes dabei.


----------



## shirib (22. November 2011)

Eins ist mir inzwischen positiv aufgefallen, ich erkenne nun endlich wer gerade einen Punkt einnimmt. Kann sein pfc, ich wollte einfach nur mal wieder ein bisschen polemisch sein.


----------



## TBBPutzer (22. November 2011)

• Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, AA guns, and Jet Cannons against infantry
• Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns against jeeps.
• Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.

Wer hat sich diesen Mist ausgedacht? Damit ist das Balancing komplett im Eimer ...


----------



## wind1945 (22. November 2011)

TBBPutzer schrieb:


> • Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, AA guns, and Jet Cannons against infantry
> • Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns against jeeps.
> • Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
> 
> Wer hat sich diesen Mist ausgedacht? Damit ist das Balancing komplett im Eimer ...



Jawohl da stimme ich zu.

Die STINGER und IGLA braucht man gar nicht mehr auswählen, denn es bringt so gut wie nix. Gerade eine Runde Rush auf Kharg island gespielt. Als Verteidiger hat man keine Chance.

Gruß


----------



## oOF3AROo (22. November 2011)

Also ich finde das G3 jetzt übelst zum kotzen. Ist sie wirklich so viel verändert worden? Die anderen Soldatenwaffen waren genauso stark wie das G3, haben eine höhere Feuerrate und dann passt das doch alles. Ich hasse es wenn sie die Spiele mit nem Patch wieder kaputt machen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

oOF3AROo schrieb:


> Also ich finde das G3 jetzt übelst zum kotzen. Ist sie wirklich so viel verändert worden? Die anderen Soldatenwaffen waren genauso stark wie das G3, haben eine höhere Feuerrate und dann passt das doch alles. Ich hasse es wenn sie die Spiele mit nem Patch wieder kaputt machen.


 
Vor allem kriegt man das G3 ja nur mit sehr viel Koop-Score - man sollte Spieler also auch dafür belohnen, dass sie sich das immer und immer wieder angetan haben, schliesslich rennt nicht jeder mit der Waffe herum.


----------



## GAFsoldierOD (23. November 2011)

Battlefield funktioniert nicht mehr.... Wie oft denn noch? Das Spiel ist jetzt eigentlich schon lange genug draußen, dass diese Absturzfehler endlich mal behoben werden könnten. Vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen, dass die Probleme serverseitig sind.


----------



## HassaniSabbah (23. November 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
Ich verstehe jeden, der nicht spielen kann weil das Spiel nicht mehr funktioniert.
Aber das Gemeckere wegen Balancing egal welcher Art (Uhh die Waffe ist jetzt 10% schwächer als die andere, ich treff nix mehr, weil die so wenig Schaden macht usw.) ist schon Jammern auf hohem Niveau, finde ich.

Wer schon mal ne Partie versucht hat länger als 2min in nem Heli oder Jet in der Luft zu bleiben, der weiß, dass dies fast unmöglich ist, weil man sofort aus allen Richtungen, ob vom Boden oder aus der Luft, mit IR- Raketen beschossen oder ins Visier genommen wird.
Bei Bf2 war es wohl deutlich, und zwar wirklich deutlich schwieriger Helis oder gar Jets vom Boden aus runterzuballern.

Ist nicht gerade das Heli- und Jetfliegen und auch deren korrekter Einsatz als Waffe das was BF ausmacht?? Wem das nicht passt weil er dann als Infanterist immer abgeballert wird, was wie ich finde sowieso nicht so stark zum Tragen kommt, dann kann er sich ja jetzt auf Modern Warfare stürzen, da kommt nix aus der Luft, außer die total behinderten Airstrikes.....

Bei BF2 war ein gutes Gespann aus Gunner und Pilot in ner Cobra fast unschlagbar, auch mit den gesteuerten festen AA... also Whats up!?!?

Nun ist es ja echt super leicht Piloten oder Gunner aus den Helis zu schießen, also mit Gewehren, das hab ich seit dem Release schon mindestens 4x beobachtet und auch selbst schon 3x geschafft, letztens erst gestern per Zufall sogar durch ein Riffelblechdach!!!

Das ist mir in meiner ganzen 5 jährigen BF2 Laufbahn mit dem Sniper vielleicht insgesamt 2x gelungen!!! Da hat man anschließend gleich ne Partie mit ner Grillsau veranstaltet, so selten war das!

Danke!


----------



## TBBPutzer (23. November 2011)

HassaniSabbah schrieb:


> Wer schon mal ne Partie versucht hat länger als 2min in nem Heli oder Jet in der Luft zu bleiben, der weiß, dass dies fast unmöglich ist, weil man sofort aus allen Richtungen, ob vom Boden oder aus der Luft, mit IR- Raketen beschossen oder ins Visier genommen wird.


Ich habe gestern mal versucht am Boden länger als 10 Sekunden zu überleben, während ein Heli über meinem Team kreiste. Da er Flares ohne Ende werfen konnte war er mit AA Raketen nicht zu knacken. Dafür hat er mit den durch den Patch verstärkten Kanonen und IR Sicht am Boden alles abgeräumt. Der Pilot war übrigens kein guter - den kenne ich sehr gut ...

Im Moment ist Helifliegen was für Leute mit einer Schwäche für billige Kills.



HassaniSabbah schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade das Heli- und Jetfliegen und auch deren korrekter Einsatz als Waffe das was BF ausmacht??


Nein.



HassaniSabbah schrieb:


> Wem das nicht passt weil er dann als Infanterist immer abgeballert wird, was wie ich finde sowieso nicht so stark zum Tragen kommt, dann kann er sich ja jetzt auf Modern Warfare stürzen, da kommt nix aus der Luft, außer die total behinderten Airstrikes.....


Ganz schön frech. Wie wärs, wenn Du es als begeisterter Heliflieger mal mit DCS Black Shark versuchst? Es gibt Leute, die können in dieser Simulation noch nicht einmal den Strom einschalten. Billige Kills wie bei BF3 gibt es da leider nicht. Skill braucht man auch. Ist wohl nix für den typischen Heli-Lamer ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

TBBPutzer schrieb:


> Im Moment ist Helifliegen was für Leute mit einer Schwäche für billige Kills.


Also ich hol die Helis dutzendweise runter (Panzer), nur selten ist da mal jemand dabei, der mit den Dingern wirklich umgehen kann. Seine IR Flares helfen ihm nämlich gegen meine Guided Shells nichts. So einfach sind Kills damit also nicht unbedingt. Und wenn dann noch ein fähiger AA-Fahrer unterwegs ist, wird der Luftraum auch ganz schnell leer.



HassaniSabbah schrieb:


> Ist nicht gerade das Heli- und Jetfliegen und auch deren korrekter Einsatz als Waffe das was BF ausmacht??





TBBPutzer schrieb:


> Nein.


Doch, natürlich.


----------



## TBBPutzer (23. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Also ich hol die Helis dutzendweise runter (Panzer), nur selten ist da mal jemand dabei, der mit den Dingern wirklich umgehen kann. Seine IR Flares helfen ihm nämlich gegen meine Guided Shells nichts. So einfach sind Kills damit also nicht unbedingt. Und wenn dann noch ein fähiger AA-Fahrer unterwegs ist, wird der Luftraum auch ganz schnell leer.


Freut mich zu hören. Wenn ich als Fußsoldat unbegrenzt viele Stinger oder Iglas hätte, würde ich die Helis vielleicht auch duzendweise runterholen. Leider hat der Spielegott den Helis unendlich nachwachsende Flares und Munition spendiert. Die Tanks haben unendliche Guides Shells. Meine AA Rocktes wachsen komischerweise nicht automatisch nach. Ich habe nie so ganz verstanden, warum EA die Inf so benachteiligt ...


----------



## oOF3AROo (23. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Vor allem kriegt man das G3 ja nur mit sehr viel Koop-Score - man sollte Spieler also auch dafür belohnen, dass sie sich das immer und immer wieder angetan haben, schliesslich rennt nicht jeder mit der Waffe herum.



Bin deiner Meinung dafür das man sich das immer wieder antut soll man echt belohnt werden. Dann hätten sie auch einfach das G3 für alle sofort zugänglich machen können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

TBBPutzer schrieb:


> Meine AA Rocktes wachsen komischerweise nicht automatisch nach. Ich habe nie so ganz verstanden, warum EA die Inf so benachteiligt ...


 
Klar, als Infanterie ist man etwas benachteiligt im Kampf gegen Fahr-und Flugzeuge, aber ein 50:50 Verhältnis wäre ja auch unglaubwürdig.
Mit der _EXPL_-Spezialisierung ab Level 11 bekommt man immerhin etwas mehr Munition für die Raketenwerfer dazu.


----------



## cinos (23. November 2011)

Bisher bin ich zufrieden denn er hat das grüne Flackern beseitigt. Beim ersten Versuch auf den Server zu joinen die alte Kamelle aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2011)

also grundsätzlich merke ich nix vom patch.
hatte mir da mehr erhofft.
dieses gedöns mit die waffe um 10% stärker oder schwächer gemacht ist ja mal nett wenn das drumherum mal ordentlich läuft.
-einstiegsmap immer noch schrott (zu unflexibel und zu unübersichtlich)
-spieler/waffen konfiguration immer noch schrott (zu umständlich)
-einstiegs verhalten bei allen squadsmitgliedern immer noch schrott (machen das game zur billig baller orgie)
-common rose immer noch schrott (markieren von gegner über comm. rose ist das allerletzte)
-kein ingame voice chat (ohne worte)
-kein optionsmenü im browser (wtf)
-maps fast alle schrott (bieten mir persönlich zu viele möglichkeiten für camper)
-lichtblendung vom tag light immer noch schrott

ich könnte glaub ich so ziemlich alles bis auf die grafik und den sound und eventuell battlelog kritisieren.
battlelog lass ich mir mal als innovativ verkaufen. 
alles o.g. ist meiner meinung nach absichtlich passiert um bf unbedingt in die schiene von cod/bfbc zu drücken anstatt uns einen würdigen bf2 nachfolger zu bringen der so ziemlich alles gameplaytechnisch besser gemacht hat als dieser schrott.
ich weiß ich habe meine meinung zu diesem spiel schon ein paar mal in diversen threads ausgesprochen nur muss ich mich da ständig wiederholen weil´s mich tierisch an  was dice/ea aus meinem lieblingsspiel nachfolger gemacht haben.
und ja wenn in bf2 ein heli über einen gekreist hat hieß es immer das weite suchen insofern war das schon immer das was bf ausgemacht hat.auch wenn´s mir persönlich auch ab und an zu heftig war.
ich glaube da hilft nur bf2 wieder installieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> -common rose immer noch schrott (markieren von gegner über comm. rose ist das allerletzte)


dafür hat man doch die Q-Taste? 



> -kein ingame voice chat (ohne worte)


 komisch, ich hab einen. Com Center --> Create Party -->Join Voice


----------



## tavrosffm (23. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> dafür hat man doch die Q-Taste?
> 
> komisch, ich hab einen. Com Center --> Create Party -->Join Voice


 
echt das mit der q taste funktioniert dann auch ohne dass das common rose aufpoppt?
das mit dem voice chat funktioniert doch nur wenn man freunde geaddet hat oder?
ist das dann so ein dauer mikro an chat weil dafür gibt es doch keine push to talk taste im tastaturmenü?


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. November 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> echt das mit der q taste funktioniert dann auch ohne dass das common rose aufpoppt?


klar, einfach drücken wenn du Gegner im Fadenkreuz hast.



> das mit dem voice chat funktioniert doch nur wenn man freunde geaddet hat oder?


Ja, das ist richtig.



> ist das dann so ein dauer mikro an chat weil dafür gibt es doch keine push to talk taste im tastaturmenü?


 du kannst dann in der Party rechts unten im ComCenter (Settings) selbst einstellen, ob du push to talk verwenden willst oder Voice Activation, Lautstärke etc. Auch die Taste für PTT kannst du dort frei belegen - ich hab z.b. die mittlere Maustaste genommen. Ist alles etwas versteckt und unübersichtlich gemacht.


----------

